# Show your board thread!!!



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

heres my shit sittin next to a kicker on a cornice 








another


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

that was a pretty scary kicker by the way its like 20 feet down...into cloudlike pow pow


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*egads*

Me Lolly Gagging on a 20' quarter pipe. This years Forum Symbol 163cm


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> Me Lolly Gagging on a 20' quarter pipe. This years Forum Symbol 163cm


That pic is so ill


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Unfortunately my Ride Decade 162 wide couldn't make it as some bastard stole it....

Anyway.

Here's my first board, the ever beautiful Santa Cruz Darren Cingel 156. Horrible shape but its 5 or 6 years old now. I still have it because the design is sick, especially the metallic ink under the top sheet WOOOOO.










Some of the detail...this board is bound for the wall when I get my own place.










Then last seasons whipping boy, the Option Axis 157 wide...


















And the injury to put the board out of commission...











Soon to be joined by whatever I purchase with my next pay cheque for the upcoming season, maybe a Bataleon I fancy trying one. I just feel incomplete without a decent board!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

damn seems like everyone on here has bigger boards? you all ride alot of pow or just super tall?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah I like to go fast and not feel like I'm gonna die!!

Combo of a few things, riding out west means that yeah there's often pow kicking around. Plus riding some real steep and exposed faces mean you want something a bit longer to handle it.

To be honest the 57 I was riding was too short, this year I'm gonna go back to a 161 I think. It's not the height thats the issue its your weight, most boards will have a recommended weight range from the manufacturers. 
So thats a good guide to go by.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

my new board, 07/08 rome solution w/ride rx

hopefully ill get to use the shit out of it

oh yeah, please ignore the giant stack of dvds:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

my one & only...










rome 44 vinyl w/ rome madison bindings. i need to get a longer POW board.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

ghetto steez eh? 
lol


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

From right to left
156 Rome Anthem
155 Rome Graft
169 Burton Bullet
155 Rome Agent
91' 161 Burton Air
158 Palmer Budlight Board


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

thats a lot of fucking dvds bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> From right to left
> 156 Rome Anthem
> 155 Rome Graft
> 169 Burton Bullet
> ...


lol you mean left to right broski.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

X1n54n3x said:


> thats a lot of fucking dvds bro


and thats only about a third of them


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

my boards for 2008-09 season, Ride kink 155 T9 bindings and 07 GNU danny kass vertigo, with winterfresh cartels and bandana on left highback, please dont Bite!! lol


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Oxygen Proton 178, my usual ride. Lights up well. :thumbsup:









Oxygen Proton 185, my lifesaver in rough conditions. 









And my latest addition (have not yet ridden), Coiler New School Race II, 182cm. Evidently built with some tricks up it's sleeve.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

i cant even fathom how fast you can go on a 182...i schmob and i ride a 155


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

My babay, 154 Rome Agent








"nother view this one with the bindings some nice 390's and of course my drink of choice ^_^










haha in the back you can see my project board, a 2001 140 rossignol imperial with some shit bindings on it planning on possibly customizing it. Taking requests on colors/designs


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

My new next to my old


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

lib tech is so ahead of the snowboard game right now. btx and mtx is the future of snowboarding.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

same setup as kill joy here but with the black/green 390's


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

nzboardlife said:


> same setup as kill joy here but with the black/green 390's




Same as NZ.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

burton custom 162, with burton triad bindings


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Rome Slash 156. Got some black 390's for it in the garage. I covered up the orange design with some grey vinyl.


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

*My Rossi*

My Rossi








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

My Santa Cruz Wide Pan Head 161 ive had it for 3 years just rode everything with it. Tomorrow I will be getting a Never Summer Legacy-r 163 in the mail cant wait for snow. 

(I know some of the stickers arnt snow companies I dirt jump my mountain bike and I like the stickers)


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

AAA said:


> Oxygen Proton 178, my usual ride. Lights up well. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! i remember oxygen! thats old school.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

the boad on the left was my first board. i bought it from a friend for like 50$ 
Next i bought the k2 fuse last sesond with ride spi's. then i bought the www 
and now saving money to buy bindings for the www.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

My old board is some no-name junk I used the past 3 seasons to learn on.


The Backdraft & 08 Cartel's I just got, put that combo together from craigslist and looking forward to some Kirkwood pow!


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got this today. Probly the nicest board I've owned. I'm not sure about the Flows but we'll see. I got a good deal on them and the shop owner said if I didn't like them just bring em back and he'll get me a pair of 390's.

NeverSummer SL-R w/ Flow NXTs


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Bought it in the middle of the season last year. LOVE it! :thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

my brand new arbor - wasteland...


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

burton 09' mayhem and cartels


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Rome Agent 156, already stickered up.









390s are still in the box.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

i've yet to take any pictures of my board but heres my board and bindings:

http://www.eternalsnow.com/images/BDBTCU8-51-M.jpg

http://snowbiz.com.au/snowboarding_skiing/images/stories/rome_bindings/rome-targa-blackwhite.jpg


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

159 Ride Havoc with the Delta bindings


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

cifex said:


> my brand new arbor - wasteland...





If I didn't buy an Arbor Draft last year then I would be owning this right now as well! Who knows....might be a christmas present for myself....

You get main black or yellow under?


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mahhh snowwwboarddddddddd


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

06 Burton Uninc 56 + 07 Burton P1 Unincs.
08 Bataleon Evil Twin 51 + 08 Rome 390s.

The third board is a friends 08 Bataleon Fun Kink 49.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Karma said:


> If I didn't buy an Arbor Draft last year then I would be owning this right now as well! Who knows....might be a christmas present for myself....
> 
> You get main black or yellow under?


Black (159)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

few weeks old... can't wait to get it wet


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

My 08 Ride DH DFC with Flux Stream SF Rising Sun bindings and my girls 07 Ride Crush DFC with Ride VXN bindings.

I also rock out a 06/07 Never Summer SL 158 and a 05 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Pheonix Series 160, sorry no pictures of those, I can get them but not till tomorrow. My girl also has a 08 Ride Rapture with Ride LXH bindings.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

heres my baby!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Arbor ALT 158 w/Union Datas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

That is one of the sweetest boards I'v ever seen...

Nice bar too!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm so jealous. I'm still rocking my Rome Design from last year. Granted, it was top of the line so it's still a good board.

I just got back from the Portland Snow Fever Show and I didn't get to buy anything. My wife got new goggles and a new set of skis and bindings. New stuff for me just wasn't in the budget. Oh well, at she'll have more fun this year and will be able to keep up.

Nice stuff so far everyone! I want to see more, the slopes are still a couple weeks from opening around here.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Tyrant89 said:


> That is one of the sweetest boards I'v ever seen...
> 
> Nice bar too!



sickest looking combo evar


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I realllly wanted the Force DLX in Asadachi, but I found a killer deal on the Datas that couldn't be passed. Got the ALT for wholesale cost. I know, what a deal. Spent more on my season pass. Can't wait for Snowshoe to open!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

My new Baby, cant wait to use it, burton custom 151 with burton cartel bindings. I couldnt upload the pic of the top of the board for some reason, but you get the idea


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Returned my Wasteland this weekend and got a K2 Zeppelin


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

04 Burton Canyon and last years Burton Twin


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

09 capita scaremaster 152 with burton triad bindings


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

160 Illuminati Aegis 
162 Illuminati Pentagon
165 Lib Tech Emmagator (Probably will be sold this weekend)


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

08 Ride Control 155 with syncros.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My favorite things in the world. My car, my boarding gear and my buddy. My wife was at work or she'd be in there, too. 

The bindings are Rome Arsenals on a Rome Anthem board. The other board is a Rome Design. I have my favorite Spy goggles and the new Boeri helmet I just bought because I am a SAC whore. My boots are Vans DK IV's. The dog is a pit bull mix, hehe.



I still have the bindings on my Anthem because I haven't had the chance to board in Oregon yet. I'll be using my new Design when I get to go.



A close up of the boots 'cause you know they're sick.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> My favorite things in the world. My car, my boarding gear and my buddy. My wife was at work or she'd be in there, too.
> 
> The bindings are Rome Arsenals on a Rome Anthem board. The other board is a Rome Design. I have my favorite Spy goggles and the new Boeri helmet I just bought because I am a SAC whore. My boots are Vans DK IV's. The dog is a pit bull mix, hehe.
> 
> ...


Donations please.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey, I should be asking for donations here. I need an AWD car so I can get to the mountains. It really sucks having conflicting habits. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

The only snowboard ive ever ridden, so sad I know - a burton LTR.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> My favorite things in the world. My car, my boarding gear and my buddy. My wife was at work or she'd be in there, too.
> 
> .


Nice camera work and set up. Looks like you went to a bit of trouble. Another passion of your photography?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm an amateur photographer, yes. Most of the nice pics I take are solely the camera's doing, hehe. The only reason I put them on my car is that it was the only thing I could prop them up against that didn't look like crap. The dog was the only hard part to set up.

EDIT: LOL at the LTR


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Ehh Flick those boots are fucking sick!!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Tsunami said:


> Ehh Flick those boots are fucking sick!!


If you like those, you'll like the matching slippers they came with:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

yeaah how is your board holding up? i heard the skate bananas break easy.. but i just got a 159 bataleon evil twin 08...its ill but its a little big ..do you no the weight limit on it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

*bataleon boards*



TigerWolf said:


> The only snowboard ive ever ridden, so sad I know - a burton LTR.


 if you get a new board look at the bataleons... they are realy nice boards.. the evil twin 08 is my fav..once you ride one there is nothin like it :thumbsup:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Yo, boots that CAME with house shoes?!.. thats the fucking dopest thing I've ever heard of...lol

Mah babies (freshly waxed tonight)

'09 Agent 154 w/ '08 390's
'08 Nitro MFM w/ '08 Cartel's


















closeup of the stomper, cuz its fakkin sick.. (i dunno why people would ride w/ anything else )


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> If you like those, you'll like the matching slippers they came with:


Wow those are so sickkkkk, I thought my moccasins were sick...but I think I'm gonna have to get me a pair of those.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

2007 season quiver: '06 Ride Decade 160 -- '07 Ride No. 4 161 -- '04 Gnu Altered Genetics 162









2008 season quiver: '08 Gnu Rider's Choice 161.5 MTX -- '07 Gnu Rider's Choice 157.5 MTX -- '08 Arbor Mystic 158









2009 season quiver: '08 Bataleon Riot 159 + '09 LibTech TRS 159 BTX










There are several other boards I've owned over the past few seasons that aren't pictured, mainly because I didn't ride them enough to give a thorough review, or sold them quickly b/c I didn't like them for whatever reason.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

here's my board - it looks like it's all nose but that's just the angle:










alasdair


----------

